
16 Inch MacBook Pro and Other Apple Products predicted coming in 2019 - lion0
https://9to5mac.com/2019/02/17/apple-16-inch-macbook-pro-display-more/
======
AtlasBarfed
Apple would need to give up the butterfly keyboard, the touchbar should be
separated from function keys, and give me a dedicated USB-old and HDMI port
for me to get legitimately excited.

------
Entalpi
I am so sad that the SE line seems dead. Truly wonderful to be able to hand
everything on the phone with one hand and also be able to keep it in a
normalsized pocket without much fuss. :-(

~~~
warabe
current SE user here. I cannot agree more.

It’s kind off topic, but what’s make me more sad is since iOS12 update, my
battery die so fast!! The update rendered my phone almost unusable!

Is it just me? Or is this Apple’s strategy to drive people to buy shiny-new
iPhone?

~~~
rock_artist
another SE here. battery is fine with iOS 12. sounds like battery isn't at her
peak. my wife just replaced her phones battery (2+ yo iPhone 7 and it suddenly
keeps almost a day of intense usage from constant use of charger)

SE is one of the last modern phone < avg. hand.

------
ComSubVie
My 10 year old MBP17 still works, but it's good that finally there will be a
replacement option available. Hopefully it will have upgradeable parts again
(at least RAM and disk).

So please start making bigger MBPs and smaller iPhones!

~~~
martin_a
> Hopefully it will have upgradeable parts again (at least RAM and disk).

Pretty sure that won't happen. Don't know why, but somebody in control thinks
that professional users prefer the slimmest available device over being able
to put in a bigger SSD or more RAM when they need to. Better start looking for
something else, because the new MBPs are no "replacements" to the one you
have.

~~~
jbverschoor
Just max it out, and it'll last at 5-10 years

~~~
_ph_
"Just maxing it out" would work if Apple didn't charge outrageous prices for
memory/storage upgrades. I would be quite willing to order any device in the
maximum needed configuration for its life time and even pay a modest premium
for that, but the prices Apple asks for upgrades are a multiple of market
prices.

~~~
ksec
Pretty much all the LogicBoard Chips soldering are done though machines, I
just don't understand why Apple had to charge the insane amount of money for
those parts other than "Because They Can". I could understand they want to
maintain margins etc, but it was so much higher than their usual margin it is
as if they don't want you to do it.

------
pibefision
No more butterfly keyboards please

~~~
thruhiker
Starting with the 2018 models they added a membrane around all the keys that
1) significantly reduces ingress of random crap 2) makes the keyboard quieter.

Before I got my 2018 I had a 2015 MacBook Pro and don't find the keyboard to
be inferior or superior to the old gen.

~~~
stoolpigeon
I just finished 3 days of meetings with peers and the note taker was on a
brand new MBP. The noise from her keyboard was extremely distracting. I
couldn't believe how loud it was. We switched her to a 2015 so we could think
as we were discussing things.

~~~
SyneRyder
I was in a Starbucks 3 seats away from someone on a 2016-2018 MBP last week. I
hope it was one of the 2016/2017 non-membrane models, because it really was
ridiculously loud and echoing through the store. I thought the complaints
about noise from those keyboards was exaggerated until I had that experience.

~~~
lrem
Have you ever tried sitting in an office full of keyboard snobs?

~~~
SyneRyder
Thankfully I don't have to, since I'm usually working from my home office or a
favorite cafe. I do have a Model M keyboard here that I use sometimes, but not
very often.

(However, I do sometimes work on flights after they've dimmed the cabin
lights, and a laptop keyboard as loud as the MBP I heard in that Starbucks is
a dealbreaker for that use case.)

------
Camillo
If the 16" MBP has a new keyboard more similar to the pre-butterfly one,
they're going to sell a bunch of laptops.

~~~
ppeetteerr
Introducing _Classic Pepsi_!

------
a012
While Apple "may" add more memory to their MBP specs, I can only wish they
could add more USB-C ports AND spacing USB-C ports to farther away each other.

~~~
rexf
Having two on each side (plus optional USB hubs) seems to be plenty. USB-C
isn't perfect, but being able to charge from either side is a quality of life
improvement.

------
curare
I sure hope they are wrong about the lightning port living another year

------
Corrado
I'm excited to hear about Apple doing _something_ at least approaching
innovative, though I'm pretty sure that adding another size to the MBP lineup
will just muddy the waters further. Then again, if they replace the Intel
platform with ARM in the 16" MBP that would be outstanding and would really
shake things up.

Either way, I expect the pricing to be astronomical; $8,999 for a 16" MBP
wouldn't surprise me much.

------
Nursie
No mention of what I'm holding out for - a Macbook with specs as good as some
of the competitors in that space. Give me one with a 4 core whiskey-lake chip,
and at least one thunderbolt port, and I'm in... otherwise it's looking
increasingly like the successor to my late-2013 pro is going to be an ASUS.

------
stunt
Introducing a new size seems like a good strategy. It will trigger some
upgrades and more sales.

I hope they do something with butterfly keyboard, Otherwise, stop call it PRO.

------
gonyea
The big news is the 32gb RAM in the 13” mbp. Amazing that a small form factor
is starting to be treated like a real computing device by Apple.

------
yayr
I will only buy a new Macbook, once the SSD is replaceable. It is insane to
waste 500-6000 USD just because something stupid on the mainboard breaks.

------
dirtylowprofile
Time to save up for a new MBP, my 2012 model is still working fine but I'm
guessing Apple will end its support by 2020.

~~~
petepete
I'm in this position too. Mine (early 2013) is still working perfectly and
does everything I need for both work and, albeit a bit slowly at times,
editing photos.

I'd have bought a Windows machine for the latter requirement but they no
longer appear to sell a _Professional_ OS for non-enterprise customers.

------
throwmeback
I want my Touch ID/Home button back.

EDIT: Downvotes? Really?

~~~
qubex
I wanted that ghastly physical vestige gone from the very first day I set
sight upon it (when I acquired my first iPhone2G in late 2007). There’s no
excuse for wasting real estate on an actual physical switch.

As for TouchID I do miss it, but I’m hoping they’ll eventually get their
under-screen sci-fi tech working.

~~~
throwmeback
My excuse is that it feels nice to press. Simple as that.

I miss tactile keyboards and button on smart devices in general. I enjoyed
using them a lot more back in the dumbphone days. Even one of my synths
(Yamaha Reface DX) has a uselessly touch-based workflow that steers people
away from it, even though it's an amazing synthesizer.

I understand why we made the leap to lose physical keyboards though, don't get
me wrong.

As for your Touch ID point - yep, same!

~~~
qubex
Don’t get me wrong you don’t “need an excuse” to prefer one thing over
another, just as I don’t need to apologise for not liking it you don’t need to
apologise for liking it. Indeed, at least until very recently, I think you’d
be considered in the main. Personally I grew up in awe of entirely software-
defined interfaces (mainly due to the Star Trek LCARS touch-interface
specifically designed to look as if it were a very simple manner of
controlling very complex processes) and that will probably stick with me my
whole life. Keys and buttons are just cool to me in a retrofuturistic/Blade
Runner kind of way.

------
godzillabrennus
Maybe they will be “brave” enough to put a mechanical keyboard in a notebook?

One could dream...

~~~
saagarjha
What laptop comes with a mechanical keyboard?!

~~~
macleginn
This one: [https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7495073/msi-mechanical-
key...](https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7495073/msi-mechanical-keyboard-
gt80-titan-laptop-ces)

~~~
saagarjha
That’s a portable desktop computer, lol. Can you imagine Apple increasing the
thickness of their laptops by an order of magnitude to do this?

